# Weekly Competition 2014-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F2 U' F2 R F R2 F2
*2. *F' U2 F U' F' U R F' R
*3. *R2 F' U F' R2 U F U2 R2
*4. *R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F R' U
*5. *U' F R' F R U R' U2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U2 F L2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F L2 R U L D U' R' F' L R2 B2
*2. *D2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F L2 R' F' U' B U2 L' U F U'
*3. *B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L F L2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 U B F'
*4. *D L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 R' U B R B' F' L2 U2
*5. *R2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D U2 L B2 U F2 U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Fw' U Rw' F R B2 Uw' B D2 F2 D L' Rw' R2 U2 R2 Fw' U' Rw2 Uw' L2 R' Uw' Fw2 U L' F2 Uw' L Rw R U L2 R' Uw U' R2 F2 L2
*2. *Uw U2 F2 D' Uw L2 B R' U2 Fw' L2 D R2 Uw U' Rw2 B Uw' F2 R2 D2 Rw U Fw' U2 R2 Uw' B' L2 B Fw2 R2 D B' Fw F2 R2 Uw F2 R'
*3. *Fw' R2 Uw Rw Uw L Fw' Rw D' L2 B2 Fw L D' Rw R' D R' U R' U B' Uw2 U B2 Uw Fw' D' Uw B F' D2 Uw R' D R2 Uw2 R2 F D2
*4. *Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' R' Fw U Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 U' Fw Rw' D' F2 D' F' Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 R D Uw' U2 L Rw2 D' Fw2 R B' Fw2 D U'
*5. *Rw U' B' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw F U' B2 L' R' Uw L2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U' L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 D2 L2 B Fw' L Rw' B' D2 Uw L2 F' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F Dw Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw L2 Fw Rw2 Bw' Dw F Rw2 Bw Uw B' Lw2 F' L D2 U Lw Bw' Dw' L Fw Rw D Uw' B U2 R2 Fw2 Rw' B2 D' Lw2 Rw R2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Dw' F2 L2 Bw' Uw' U' Rw R F2 D Bw2 Fw2
*2. *L Lw B F' Rw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' F2 L' Rw2 R' D' Rw' Dw Uw U B Bw' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 F R2 Dw' Fw2 Dw F Lw' U2 Bw' D' Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw Dw' F2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw' Fw' Rw' B F' D L' Lw' Uw Rw D2 Rw R2 Bw Dw2 Uw2
*3. *U2 Fw2 Lw2 U' L Lw2 Rw U Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw L' Lw' B' Fw' Lw B' U2 Fw' U' F2 D' Dw U2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Uw B Fw2 U' Lw U Bw Dw B U R' F D' U L B' Bw Fw F' U2 Lw' U' L2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U Lw2 Bw R Dw
*4. *B' D L2 Bw' Dw2 R2 D2 Fw' D' Fw2 L' F' Rw2 F2 Lw2 B' Rw' Bw2 F' R2 B Lw Uw L Fw' Lw' Uw' L2 Rw B' Bw2 F Uw U' Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' Dw R' B R Fw2 Dw2 L' U L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' Fw'
*5. *B2 U Rw' R Uw' R' D Uw B2 Fw' R B2 L2 Uw Rw2 F U' Lw2 B2 D Bw D' R' Dw' B Bw2 Fw F' L' U2 F' U' Rw2 B' D2 Lw' R' F' Uw2 Lw' Rw F Dw2 U2 B' L Lw' F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Dw2 U L Bw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' L R 2B2 2R2 F 2D2 2U2 U' B 2B' 2F' R D2 2U' L' B 2R' D2 2U B 2F' F2 2L2 3R' B' 2B' 2U2 3R D 2D2 U L' 2B L 3R' R 2F 2R' F R' 3F2 2R' 3F 2F2 F2 2R B2 L' 3R 2R2 R2 2U R2 3F' D2 2D' U 2L 2U2 R2 3F2 D 2R B L 2B 2F' D' 2R'
*2. *2U2 L R2 2D 3U2 3F' L' 2D' 3R F' R D 2D U L R 2F L2 3R2 2D 2U' 2R2 3U2 2L R 2F2 2R' R2 2B' 2D' 2U' 2F' 3R R' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2L B' D' 2D B2 D 3F2 D B2 3F' 2L B2 2F' 3U2 R 3U 3R' 3U2 2F 2R 3U' 2F D' 3U2 L' 2R2 D2 2D' 2F' 2U B 2F 2U2
*3. *R2 2F D2 2B 2R U' 3F2 3U U 2F L2 R B2 D2 B 2L' R2 2D2 B2 F2 U' F' 2D2 2B F 2L' U' 3R' 3F2 2R2 2U2 2L' D 3U' R 2B' F U' 2F L 3R' 2R 2D2 2F' U2 F' U2 2L2 2F' U' F2 3U2 2U2 3F 2R B' 3R 2D' R' U 2B2 F2 D 2U2 U L2 2L' R' B 2U
*4. *3U 2F' R2 2B2 2L 2B' 3F F L 3U 2L2 B' 2L2 2D 2B2 2U' 2B2 2D' 3F' 2F R2 3U' 2U2 3R2 2B2 F2 L2 2R' 3F' 2F' 2L2 B' U2 2B2 2F' R2 B' 3F 2U' 2L 2U2 2F L B' 2B2 3U2 2L' B2 3U' U L' F R 2B' F 2L2 3R2 3F 2F2 2R 3F2 2D2 R2 3U2 2F' L' 2B2 3U' L' 2U2
*5. *3R' 2R' 2D U2 2L 2R2 R 2D 2L 2R2 2B' 3F 2F 3U L D 3U 2U 2F 2D2 2F2 3R' 2D2 L' B 2B' 2F L2 3R 2U2 L' R' U' F D' U 2L' D2 2R 3F 2F2 3R2 R 2B' 2F2 U2 F 3R' 2R' R' 2U2 2F' U' L' D2 2B' D 3U B2 2D2 L' U2 2L' 3R' 2D' 3F' 2D 2L2 2U' 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' B' 3F2 D' 3L 3F' 2R2 2F' F' 3L' F2 3D 3U2 2R2 B' 2R' 2D' 3F' F' 3D2 3U' 2B2 2F2 L 2L' R2 2U 3L2 R2 3U F2 2D 3D' 3U F' 2L R2 2D 3D' R 3D' 3F' 3R2 B' 3L R2 3U 2R 3D U L 3U2 B' 2F' 2L 3L' R' D 2U2 3B 3L2 D2 U2 2B' L 3R B' 2R2 3F 2D2 2B2 3F 3U' 2B2 3D B2 D U' B2 3L2 2U' 3F2 F' L 2R 3F 2D2 R' D2 3U 2F 2U2 U 2R' F 3D 3U2 2U 2R 2U2
*2. *2F2 R 3B' F 3U' 3R2 3B' 3R' 3B' 3F D2 2D2 3R' 2R' R 2U 2B' 3B F2 3D 2U 2R 3D' 2B 2L' B F L2 3B' 3L' 2R 3B2 2D 2B U2 B2 2B D 3L 3U 2U 3F2 F D' 2U' U' 2R 2F2 L 3L' B' U R' B 2D 3U2 R2 2D' 3D B' 2R2 2F' 3L' R' 2F2 D' 3U 2B L 2R F D 3B2 F 3L' 2D2 U' 2L' U2 L 2L2 2F 2L 2R' 2D 3U2 2L2 2U B' 2B L R D2 2B' 2U U 3B' 2U 3R' 2B'
*3. *3L D' 2L' 2R R D2 3L' U 2B2 F 2D 2U' 3L2 B2 D' 3U' 2U B' D 3D2 U' 3L' 3U L' 2D' U' L2 2D 2L' 3D' 3U' 2U L2 D2 B2 D 3D2 2U' 3R2 2F' 3R2 2D 2B' 2U 3L F2 U' B2 D2 3U2 2F2 2U2 B' D2 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 L' 2R2 2D2 B2 2D2 2R2 D2 3B' 2U' L' 3L D2 2L' D' U R 3B R 2U2 2B' D 3F' 2F2 3D2 R' D2 3F' R' 2U2 3L 2U 2L' F2 L2 2F2 2R2 3U' 3F2 R 2D 3D' R'
*4. *D' 2D' 3D 3U 3F 2L2 3R 3U2 3R 3D2 U2 3R' 2D U R2 3D2 3U2 L' 2R' D 2D2 3B2 3L' 3F 2L2 3D 3L 3U' 2F 3R2 D 2D 3D' 3U' F' 3U2 L2 3L 2U F D' F D2 3B U' 2L' R D U 3L2 3R2 3U' L2 3R2 2R' R' 2F 3U 2B' 3L 3R2 2D U 3F L 3L 2R2 2B 2F' D' 2U' 2R2 3D U 3B' F' 2D2 3U' 2U2 B2 D 2D 3D 2B2 2D2 U2 L2 2D R' 3B2 U' L2 2D2 3F' D2 2B 3L 2R' R 2U
*5. *3R2 3D' U2 3L 2R2 D' 3U2 U' L 3L2 3F 2D' 3U' 2U 2R2 2F2 2R' R' 2U2 2R' B' 3U 3R' 2R 3F2 3R' 3D 3R R2 2F L2 U2 F' 2L 3R2 R2 2D 2U' 2B' 3B 3F 2L 3U 2F' L 3F' U 2B2 3L U' 3L R2 B 2D 2U 2R' D2 2B' 3B2 F2 D' 3R 2R2 3F' R2 D2 3B2 3F2 2F' 3R' 2F 2L 3R2 2D2 3F2 F2 2D2 B2 3F' 2U2 2R 2D' 2U U2 2F F2 3R' F D2 2D' 3D' L' 3U 2B' 3F 3R' 3B2 3L' R2 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R F' U F U2 R' U
*2. *R U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 R2 F U' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' R' U D2 R B D R2 F R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2
*2. *B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D L F' D2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 R2
*3. *F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B' L R U' R' B U R2 U' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B R D2 L U' L F2 Uw' F2 R Uw' Fw2 F2 D' F' R' Fw F R Uw Rw' D L Rw2 D2 B L Uw' B2 D' L R2 Fw U' Rw2 Uw' L F U2
*2. *B' Fw F' U2 Rw Fw L Rw Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' U' F D2 R2 Uw Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 B' Uw F D' U2 Fw R U2 Fw2
*3. *Uw' R D F' D B Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' D' U' L2 D2 B' F R D Fw' L Fw' L D2 B' Rw2 B' Fw2 F U2 B Uw2 B2 D R D2 Uw2 R' D2 L' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 Uw2 Bw Dw' B Bw' R' B' Lw2 R Dw Lw' U B L2 Fw Uw' L U2 L2 Lw' Bw F2 D' Fw L' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw B' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw R2 Fw2 U2 L Lw2 R' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw Rw Dw' Fw2 Uw' R D' Lw' F'
*2. *Rw' F2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 R U2 Lw' Bw2 D' F Uw Fw L2 Bw2 F' L2 B' U2 Rw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 R2 D2 F2 Rw2 D Dw U2 L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw Bw F Uw F2 L Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R Dw' R' Bw' Dw F2 D2 Lw2 Fw F' L' Rw
*3. *Lw' Rw' F2 L2 Dw2 F2 Lw R2 B' Bw' D L R2 D Dw2 R F' Uw L D' B' F2 U2 F L' Rw Fw F' Dw' Bw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 B D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F L2 Rw R2 B D2 Uw2 Fw' F' Dw Lw' Rw' R2 D R Bw' Fw2 Lw F2 R' B' U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3F2 F 2L' 3U B' 2B2 2F' 2L 2R2 2F' 2D' L B2 2L' 2B2 R2 3U' U B 2B 3F2 3R' 2F 3R' R 2B 2F2 3U2 3R' B 3F' F2 2U' 3F 2F' L R' U2 L2 2F F' D' F' 2L B 2L' 3U' 3R D' U L 2R' D2 2F2 3R2 2R' B' 2U F 2U2 U2 2R D 3F' U B2 2D' 3U' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 2L R' 2D2 F' L' 2R2 2F2 3L' 3B2 2D2 3F 2F2 F' 3U' F2 2D2 2U' B2 2L2 3L' 3R' 3F2 3R2 R B' 2F D R2 2F 3U B 2L B 2B2 3F 2L' U' F 3L' 2F2 2L 3D' 2U' 3L 3R' D 3L2 3R' 3F 2D' 3D 3B2 3D 2L 2R' R2 D' 2D' 3U' 2U B2 3B F' 2D2 2L2 D' 3R2 D U2 B' 2B' 3F' 3L 2U B' 2F2 3D2 B' F L' 3B2 3F2 3D 3U' 2U2 2R2 B 3F' 3R2 2R 3F D2 U 2R B' 3U' 2R B' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' L' D B' U' D2 B' R' D' F' B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B'
*2. *U' B2 U F2 L2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 R B D R' D2 R' F2 U' L2 R2
*3. *U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R F' D2 U F D F2 L U B'
*4. *U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R D' U' F L' U B F' L2 U2
*5. *L B U2 R' B L B' U' F R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2
*6. *B' L2 D' F' L F' D' B' L2 U' F2 U D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2
*7. *D R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 B D U2 L2 U' F R D2 F U
*8. *R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F U2 B D2 L2 R2 D' R F U'
*9. *L' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R B2 F D2 U R' U2 L2 B' F2 R2
*10. *U' F D R2 L' U L D2 B' L F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 R
*11. *D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 U B' L' R D2 U2 B' L2 R D' F2
*12. *B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L F U B2 F2 U' L' B F2 U2
*13. *U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L' D B2 R' U2 B' D' B2 R2 B'
*14. *R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 B' D' L' B' R2 B' R B2
*15. *B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 L B' D L2 D B2 F2 L' R2 D R2
*16. *B D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R F' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F'
*17. *D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F2 U L2 B D' L B2 R B2 L2 B2
*18. *R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R B F2 D' U R' F2 R2 B L' F
*19. *L2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R D U2 R2 F L D U F L'
*20. *R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F R2 D' L R2 D2 L' B2 F U'
*21. *R2 L' U2 L D R' U L F D L U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 L'
*22. *B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B U2 L D' R' B' D R' U L R2 B
*23. *L U2 R B' U D' R2 F L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 F2 L2
*24. *B R2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U L D' R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B' L' F2
*25. *U2 F' R' U F' B2 L B L' U R2 D2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2
*26. *B' D' L' U2 F R' F D2 F' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 U
*27. *R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F D' U B' L D R2 B' R' F2 R'
*28. *U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 L U L' D F2
*29. *U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L D L R U R B' U' F R2
*30. *R2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 L U' B' R2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2 L U2 D2 F2
*31. *B L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R' U' R' U L D F R' U R2
*32. *F D2 F R' D' L2 B D2 F U L U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R
*33. *L2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D B L' U2 R' B2 F2
*34. *R2 F2 L B2 F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L U' F D B' L D' U B D L2
*35. *F' R U2 L F B R2 U2 B2 R' U R2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2
*36. *D2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' F L F R F' D B L' F' L'
*37. *L' B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R D B' L F' D' R B2
*38. *U2 L D' R' U2 B' U2 R U B' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2
*39. *B U2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U L' F D L B' R' B' D2 L2
*40. *U F' L B U R F2 U R2 F' B2 R2 L2 D R2 D B2 U2 D L2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F B' D' F' D L D B U' R' B D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2
*2. *R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L' D' L B' D2 F' L' R2 U' R'
*3. *L' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U' B2 L F' D2 B2 D
*4. *U F U' R' U2 D2 L2 B' U L' B2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L2 F2
*5. *D L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B R D2 R D R2 F' L B' R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B' D2 F D' B L U F2 U2 L'
*2. *L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B' D F R' U L D' F2 L2 D2
*3. *U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 R2 D' U B D2 L' F
*4. *R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B U' R D B D' U'
*5. *D2 L2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B2 F2 U2 B F R' B F2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 F R' D' U R B' L B' F R'
*2. *F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R D' L F R2 F L F2 D' U2 F2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 R2 D' R F' U2 L F L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 F' R2 B' R2
*4. *D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 L F2 L R' D' R' D' L2 D B' F' L F2
*5. *U F R2 D2 B' L2 U L B' R L2 F R2 L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B D B2 D2 L' U' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' U2 F U2 R' U R F R
*3. *L' U' R' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F L' B' D B2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2
*4. *L Uw' F' U Fw F' D B' D U' F2 D' B D Fw' F D U' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw Uw2 U' L D2 Uw' Rw D2 L2 B' L' Rw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' R' U R' U2 R U'
*3. *U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B D2 L B2 D' R F2 U2 R' U'
*4. *R' Fw L2 F' Uw L' U' Rw' D Uw B2 F U2 L D2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F' U2 B' Uw' F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 L Fw Uw' F' Uw' B2 F U' L D2 B2
*5. *Dw' Bw2 Uw Bw2 R' U2 L' Lw Rw Uw L' D Dw R2 D' Bw D Dw L D Uw2 Bw' D' Uw U2 L2 D2 L D' Fw' F L D L2 U2 B' Uw B Uw2 B R U L F' Dw Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw' R U2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw F Uw2 Bw Lw' Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' U L' U B L' U' l' r
*2. *L B' L R B' R B' R l r
*3. *U B' L' B U B U L' U' r u
*4. *L' U' R B U' L B' R B' l r
*5. *B U L' R L R B l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U D' U' R L U' D' R' D' U'
*2. *D' L' R' D R L' U' L' U' D' U'
*3. *L U R D' U D R D R' D' U'
*4. *U L' R' U L' R D U' L' D' U'
*5. *R L' D R L D L' U' D' U'


----------



## Myachii (Nov 11, 2014)

2x2: 6.65, (4.58), (8.62), 7.69, 7.76 = 7.36
3x3: (16.72), (21.34), 19.69, 18.92, 21.26 = 19.95
4x4: 1:14.26, (1:04.85), 1:12.34, (1:16.03), 1:10.35 = 1:12.31 
5x5: (1:57.79), (2:29.06), 2:15.77, 2:07.27, 2:20.31 = 2:14.45 //Omg Sub 2  Third time
6x6: (4:50.19), 5:28.29, (5:41.01), 5:13.39, 5:21.26 = 5:20.98
7x7: 7:59.90, 8:20.36, 8:47.17, 8:44.22, 8:02.94 = 8:22.50
3x3OH: 43.39, 44.42, (33.87), 43.81, (47.81) = 44.05
3x3BLD: 7:34.30, 9:30.48, DNF //Really impressed, considering I just started blind solving 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.24
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:56.46
Magic: 1.74, (2.09), (1.66), 1.91, 1.70 = 1.78
Pyraminx: 15.93, 14.42, (11.30), 16.85, (18.86) = 15.73 //I hardly practice Pyra xD 
Skewb: (38.24), 38.21, 31.16, 36.52, (25.63) = 35.30

Just setting up my post template


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 11, 2014)

2x2: (5.00), 5.19, 6.48, 5.83, (7.09) = 5.83
3x3: (13.53), (18.34), 15.06, 15.40, 16.30 = 15.59
4x4: 57.05, (59.06), 56.19, 53.12, (52.39) = 55.45
5x5: (1:41.46), (1:50.20), 1:47.68, 1:46.36, 1:47.16 = 1:47.07
6x6: (2:49.00), (3:06.11), 2:59.87, 2:58.43, 2:54.89 = 2:57.77
7x7: (4:30.86), (4:11.67), 4:11.71, 4:20.39, 4:21.37 = 4:17.82
2x2 BLD: 36.07, 47.87, 47.61 = 36.07
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:52.32 = 2:52.32
OH: (41.81), 47.19, 45.32, 52.43, (53.78) = 48.31
MTS: 
2-4 relay: 1:20.54
2-5 relay: 2:55.67
Megaminx: (1:44.00), 1:42.54, (1:32.91), 1:41.82, 1:42.66 = 1:42.34
Pyraminx: 6.28, 6.86, (4.37), 6.15, (6.94) = 6.43
Square-1: 53.86, 36.33, 36.26, (1:01.89), (31.09) = 42.15
Skewb: 15.43, 8.39, 15.41, (7.75), (20.79) = 13.08


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2014)

Fewest moves: 25



Spoiler: Solution



B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B D B2 D2 L' U' B'

Inv with premove F'
D R F' U L' (2x2x2)
R' B' R D' B2 R2 B' (2x2x3 + EO)
R' D2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2 R' (AB3C)

Skeleton: F R D2 R' D2 R D2 R ^ D2 R B R2 B2 D R' B R L U' F R' D' (22)

^ R U R' D2 R U' R' D2

Solution: F R D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 U R' D2 R U' B R2 B2 D R' B R L U' F R' D' (25)


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 12, 2014)

*2X2x2:* 9.35 10.59 (10.84) (8.00) 9.73 = *9.89*
*3X3X3:* 20.21 19.34 (18.91) (21.88) 19.00 = *19.52*
*4X4X4:* (1:41.26) 2:04.87 1:51.16 (2:08.98) 1:55.25 = *1:57.09*
*5X5X5:* 4:43.70 *(3:54.57)* (5:11.95) 5:01.58 4:57.82 = *4:54.37* // Jay, single PB..


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 12, 2014)

*2x2:* 4.67 5.56 (5.77) 5.51 (4.00) = *5.25*
*3x3:* (19.17) 17.30 16.96 (16.75) 17.37 = *17.21*
*4x4:* 53.08 (50.84) 1:03.23 (1:06.98) 56.12 = *57.48*
*5x5:* (1:58.98) 2:08.09 (2:23.78) 2:01.98 2:15.29 = *2:08.45*
*6X6:* 3:58.45 3:53.99 (4:04.58) (3:34.20) 4:03.87 = *3:58.77*
*7X7:* 6:15.95 6:15.13 (6:49.71) 6:25.62 (5:25.15 no idea how I did this one) = *6:18.90*
*3BLD:* 2:17.20 3:05.75 DNF = *2:17.20*
*4BLD:* DNF 20:37.45 DNF (13:31 but 2 moves wrong at the end...) = *20:37.45*
*MBLD:* 2/3 15:40 = *15:40 1 point*
*3OH:* 29.77 (38.19) 36.02 34.27 (29.03) = *33.35*
*FMC: 43*


Spoiler: Solution



R U' R' L' F' R' L' D F2 U2
F L F' U' F2 U F' L2 U2 L
R D R' U' R D' R' U2 B U2
B' U2 R' U' R B U' B' U2 R'
U R U2


*234 Relay: 1:33.80*
*2345 Relay: 3:34.53*
*Clock:* (16.74) 16.12 15.64 14.73 (14.41) = *15.50*
*Megaminx:* 2:01.66 1:59.90 (2:13.40) (1:37.78) 1:40.46 = *1:54.01*
*Pyraminx:* 9.58 (9.65) (7.58) 9.59 8.85 = *9.34*
*SQ1:* (58.91) 57.84 52.99 50.00 (41.99) = *53.61*
*Skewb:* 22.79 (11.80) 19.51 21.62 (DNF) = *21.31*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 14, 2014)

3x3 (26.30) 28.74 (29.21) 27.44 26.42 = *27.53*
4x4 1:48.04 1:32.60 (1:52.96) 1:44.99 (1:28.87) = *1:41.87*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 18, 2014)

Final result 
Congrats to qaz, Cale and cuber8208

*2x2x2*(20)

 2.38 Lapinsavant
 3.33 Iggy
 3.92 EMI
 4.46 qaz
 4.69 Tx789
 5.00 Cale S
 5.05 bh13
 5.07 giorgi
 5.18 CyanSandwich
 5.25 cuber8208
 5.57 jaysammey777
 5.83 bacyril
 6.55 LostGent
 6.65 ripple
 7.37 Myachii
 7.72 d4m1no
 8.59 h2f
 8.90 Schmidt
 9.89 MarcelP
 19.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(27)

 9.13 Lapinsavant
 10.97 giorgi
 11.37 EMI
 11.91 Iggy
 13.68 qaz
 14.63 bh13
 15.59 bacyril
 16.42 CubeBird
 16.51 ripple
 16.65 jaysammey777
 17.20 Cale S
 17.21 cuber8208
 18.21 CyanSandwich
 18.40 Tx789
 18.45 Gallifrey
 18.45 d4m1no
 18.83 Perff
 19.04 Kenneth Svendson
 19.12 LostGent
 19.52 MarcelP
 19.96 Myachii
 20.74 ComputerGuy365
 22.13 Schmidt
 22.37 RjFx2
 27.30 h2f
 27.53 Ordway Persyn
 37.20 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 40.66 Lapinsavant
 46.37 Iggy
 55.45 bacyril
 55.46 ripple
 56.40 qaz
 57.48 cuber8208
 59.88 jaysammey777
 1:12.32 Myachii
 1:14.12 Cale S
 1:15.65 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.41 CyanSandwich
 1:29.53 d4m1no
 1:34.78 Schmidt
 1:41.88 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.74 h2f
 1:57.09 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:20.19 Lapinsavant
 1:34.33 ripple
 1:36.14 qaz
 1:47.07 bacyril
 1:55.03 Iggy
 2:08.45 cuber8208
 2:14.45 Myachii
 2:18.95 d4m1no
 2:20.00 jaysammey777
 2:47.89 Kenneth Svendson
 2:54.64 Cale S
 4:16.33 h2f
 4:42.71 MatsBergsten
 4:54.37 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:57.73 bacyril
 3:00.61 ripple
 3:31.13 qaz
 3:58.77 cuber8208
 4:15.94 jaysammey777
 5:16.66 d4m1no
 5:19.87 Cale S
 5:20.98 Myachii
 6:18.53 Kenneth Svendson
 9:37.77 h2f
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:10.10 ripple
 4:17.82 bacyril
 5:07.03 qaz
 6:18.90 cuber8208
 8:21.49 Myachii
 8:40.37 Cale S
 9:59.66 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.33 EMI
 19.64 lorki3
 24.99 Iggy
 26.22 giorgi
 26.82 qaz
 32.79 Tx789
 32.81 CubeBird
 33.35 cuber8208
 33.93 ripple
 36.98 jaysammey777
 42.77 Kenneth Svendson
 43.87 Myachii
 47.49 CyanSandwich
 48.31 bacyril
 58.09 d4m1no
 1:03.25 ComputerGuy365
 1:04.01 Cale S
 1:15.28 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:16.36 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.45 qaz
 3:00.44 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 13.57 EMI
 16.78 qaz
 22.95 MatsBergsten
 23.25 Lapinsavant
 25.59 Cale S
 36.07 bacyril
 1:43.76 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 47.18 Cale S
 50.51 qaz
 1:01.13 CyanSandwich
 1:36.19 EMI
 1:39.03 MatsBergsten
 2:17.20 cuber8208
 2:52.32 bacyril
 3:45.78 ripple
 7:34.30 Myachii
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

20:37.45 cuber8208
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
  DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 8:51.32 Cale S
17:06.40 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

36:07.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

18/21 (50:32)  CyanSandwich
3/3 ( 9:58)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (26:27)  ripple
3/5 ( 7:27)  Cale S
2/3 (15:40)  cuber8208
2/3 (27:05)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 49.21 jaysammey777
 51.34 qaz
 1:01.18 Cale S
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:19.68 ripple
 1:20.54 bacyril
 1:22.53 Iggy
 1:24.65 qaz
 1:30.65 jaysammey777
 1:33.80 cuber8208
 1:37.83 Cale S
 1:46.24 Myachii
 1:54.73 d4m1no
 1:57.78 Kenneth Svendson
 1:59.28 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:44.41 Iggy
 2:47.72 ripple
 2:55.67 bacyril
 3:08.37 qaz
 3:34.53 cuber8208
 3:56.46 Myachii
 4:21.04 jaysammey777
 4:34.28 d4m1no
 4:54.95 Kenneth Svendson
 7:17.67 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 1.78 Myachii
*Skewb*(13)

 5.40 Cale S
 8.27 Tx789
 8.45 CyanSandwich
 8.85 qaz
 9.75 EMI
 9.87 Iggy
 13.08 bacyril
 13.37 jaysammey777
 14.23 giorgi
 14.99 LostGent
 21.31 cuber8208
 35.30 Myachii
 37.59 d4m1no
*Clock*(5)

 8.31 qaz
 8.56 Perff
 9.82 Iggy
 14.59 giorgi
 15.50 cuber8208
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.24 Iggy
 6.43 bacyril
 6.89 bh13
 6.96 jaysammey777
 7.90 Cale S
 8.04 Tx789
 8.75 giorgi
 9.34 cuber8208
 9.74 qaz
 10.84 Kenneth Svendson
 13.08 CyanSandwich
 14.36 Schmidt
 15.73 Myachii
 20.01 d4m1no
 29.64 h2f
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:13.68 Iggy
 1:42.34 bacyril
 1:44.46 qaz
 1:44.85 jaysammey777
 1:47.26 bh13
 1:54.01 cuber8208
 2:36.69 Cale S
19:42.27 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(9)

 15.04 EMI
 17.16 obatake
 23.54 Iggy
 33.94 qaz
 35.08 Cale S
 42.15 bacyril
 53.61 cuber8208
 58.70 CyanSandwich
 1:00.87 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 ottozing
27 Ranzha
28 guusrs
29 Kit Clement
33 EMI
37 qaz
38 jaysammey777
42 Cale S
42 h2f
43 CyanSandwich
43 cuber8208

*Contest results*

260 qaz
241 Cale S
196 cuber8208
189 bacyril
187 Iggy
163 CyanSandwich
157 jaysammey777
157 ripple
133 EMI
107 Myachii
99 Lapinsavant
91 h2f
90 MatsBergsten
87 Kenneth Svendson
84 giorgi
81 d4m1no
77 Tx789
64 bh13
39 CubeBird
28 Schmidt
27 MarcelP
27 LostGent
21 ottozing
21 lorki3
20 Perff
20 Ranzha
19 guusrs
18 Kit Clement
16 ComputerGuy365
16 Gallifrey
13 Ordway Persyn
12 obatake
7 RjFx2


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 18, 2014)

Fewest Moves: 27


Spoiler



I: D2 R U // 4 pairs
N: D' F R B' D // 2x2x2 + pairs
L' R' B R // + cross piece
D F L2 F' // F2L-1
B D B' L' D L // AB3C

Skeleton
D' @ F R B' D L' R' B R D F L2 F' B D B' L' D L U' R' D2 [22]
@ D' F U F' D F U' F' [8-3]

Final:
D2 F U F' D F U' R B' D L' R' B R D F L2 F' B D B' L' D L U' R' D2 [27]



<3


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 18, 2014)

Crap scramble, great insertion luck.



Spoiler: FMC (29)



N: F R //2 pairs (2/2)
I: R D F' U2 B R2 U' L' //2x2x3 (8/10)
N: L B2 L' B' D //F2L-1 (5/15)
( D ) B D' B R' B' R B' //L4C (7/22)

Skel: F ($) R L B2 L' B' (^) D2 B D' B R' B' R B' L U R2 B' U2 F D' R' 

(^) B U B' D2 B U' B' D2
($) F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2

Final: R2 F L2 F' R2 F R L' B2 L' U B' D2 B U' D' B R' B' R B' L U R2 B' U2 F D' R' (29)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaminx: 1:15.25, 1:16.63, 1:14.27, 1:11.53, 1:07.20 = 1:13.68
Clock: 10.84, 8.06, DNF(9.02), 9.75, 8.87 = 9.82 ugh


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Yay, I'm not last! XD


----------

